# Box joint key!!!



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

So my technical question is can I only use 1/2" thick wood if I'm using a box joint jig with a 1/2" square dowel as a key

Please say no!!!!!!


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

No!


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

> So my technical question is can I only use 1/2" thick wood if I m using a box joint jig with a 1/2" square dowel as a key
> 
> Please say no!!!!!!
> 
> - edwood1975


So how Dow I line up the joint lines so there flush


----------



## darinS (Jul 20, 2010)

If I am understanding your question correctly, the 1/2" square dowel is the spacer for the fingers of the box joint. Raise your blade up to the thickness of the board you are cutting, that should line up the sides. If you are using a router, have the lowest part of the bit at the thickness of the board.

I think I got all that right. I'm betting someone will be along shortly to straighten both of us out with the correct answer.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

Ohh its on the router table and yes I'm talking about the 1/2" square key


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

The thickness of your stock doesn't have anything to do with the width of the key/finger/socket. Blade/cutter height is what matters.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

The Dane is correct. He wins the prize today!
You can use any width you choose but the height of the cutter (whatever you choose to use) has to be the thickness of the wood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

If you use a 1/2" square key on the table saw or router table, how will you keep the material flat on the table if it is cutting slots only 1/4" deep?


----------

